# Dailymotion



## John (Oct 25, 2006)

These videos are very beautiful! Thank you for sharing, cOktailz 

- John


----------



## my-baby-shah (Oct 31, 2006)

Awww. How sweet.

I havent got any video's of my horse on my computer as it was wiped a little while ago  Stupid Viruses!  But hopefully soon! xxxx


----------

